# Airbrush paints



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

Does anyone know of a shop/store that carries Createx or Wicked Colors around Clevelandish area? Had no luck so far must have tried about a dozen places and don’t want to have to order online.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I get mine from Hobby Lobby in Montrose. Not sure if that help you or if there's 1 closer to you or not.


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

DL07 said:


> I get mine from Hobby Lobby in Montrose. Not sure if that help you or if there's 1 closer to you or not.


They carry them in store? All I saw was online available paints only.


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

Nevermind I got ahold of them thanks just thought they didn’t carry them in store you made my day!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

No problem you can also go to their website and use the 40% off 1 item coupon to save a buck or 2


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

They did carry in montrose I have seen them there. Hobby in Lobby is being built in strongsville likely they will carry too. What color do you need I may have spare. I'm clevelandish


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Dick nite has some good stuff


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

K gonefishin said:


> They did carry in montrose I have seen them there. Hobby in Lobby is being built in strongsville likely they will carry too. What color do you need I may have spare. I'm clevelandish


Just looking for whatever to get started with for now.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Sdtactac said:


> Just looking for whatever to get started with for now.


Oh gotcha, yeah I would just order them online, once hobby lobby opens then you can go there or got o monstrose.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Call these guys I got a airbrush from them one time I think they carry some https://www.dickblick.com/stores/ohio/cleveland-heights/


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

There a Hobby Lobby in Macedonia by 271 and Rt 8 and Rt 82.. Also next to the Great Lakes Mall in the old Office Max in Mentor.


----------

